# Hello from Canada



## fishinfool (Mar 23, 2009)

My name is Adam, I live in the Rockies on the west side of Alberta. Love to hunt and fish.  The thing I love the most about hunting and fishing is the finished product.  Jerky, pepperoni, all types of sausage, smokies, and just decided to get into smoking fish.

I operate out of a custom.  Added a second inside door on an old fridge with piano hinges, it is a thin piece of sheet metal with an analog temp gauge inserted in it. The main door is not impeded by the second one. Added a hot plate on the bottom for heat, added a perforated plate about 6 inches above hot plate for good distribution. Added a fan/heater coil from an old electric heater in the back of the fridge for more air movement.  Drilled in a damper and flu on the top of the unit and a digital temp guage on the side. So far...works excellent.

I just acquired a Little Chief as well and am hoping to do some fish soon.

I just found this site a couple days ago and, it is awesome.  There is some great info on here. Great job guys, it's pretty cool to see the enthusiasm.


----------



## gnubee (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF from BC. I lived in Fawcett Alberta for 4 1/2 years. Where in the rockies are you. I also lived in Jasper one summer.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 23, 2009)

Adam welcome to SMF glad you joined us. Sounds like a great smoker if you get a chance post some pics we like seeing custom rigs. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## erain (Mar 23, 2009)

hea adam, welcome to SMF!!!  lotsa other hunters and fisherpeople here so you are in good company!!!  cant wait to get in on some of your smokes!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 23, 2009)

hello Adam, and welcome to the best smoking site on Mother Earth. There is plenty of good reading available, so grab a subject.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you found us.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Adam, looking forward to your input here.


----------



## bassman (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## wutang (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome from another smoker named Adam. Glad to have you here.


----------



## seenred (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Adam!  Glad you found us.  You'll like this site, lots of expert and friendly help available.


----------



## grothe (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome aboard Adam....lookin forward to seein your pics


----------



## fired up (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## carpetride (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome to SMF!  There are quite a few Little Chef's running around here.


----------



## smokyjeff (Mar 25, 2009)

_*Welcome to the board. Great resource here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## farnsworth (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome from Ontario as well!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Mar 28, 2009)

hi, adam - welcome to the SMF! the little chief is just about perfect for fish, cheese, jerky and other things. i'll be sure to send you instructions on monday.

good luck!

ron


----------



## sumosmoke (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Family, Adam! Glad to have ya sharing some smoke with us. Looking forward to some future posts and qvue from ya!


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome from ontario here as well... you will enjoy SMF... lots of friendly people with even more things to learn


----------



## cruizer (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Adam to the greatest smoke forum! Greeting from Arizona, USA!!


----------



## pensacolajim (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome Adam,
I tried some fish yesterday for the first time.
I soaked them in the brime too long. They were to salty!
I did them whole, soaked them overnight and smoked them with Alder for 6 hours, dried them out a bit.
Let me know how yours come out, good luck.
Jim


----------

